# Dark Munich,and Amber



## Mr Bond (23/12/06)

Ok so I've been lucky enough to have some one at goolwa grab me a bag of JW Dark munich and a Bag of Amber from under the "Steam Exchange" Christmas Tree.
Now what to do em style wise.

Some of the munich will make its way into a dunklweizen,and as the base for an oatmeal stout(partial).

Has anyone used The JW dark munich as a 90 odd% base malt(as you would with weyerman) for an alt or a brown type ale.?Thought please.

The amber from the Joe white websitesays it is 30-60 ebc specialty grain. I'm figuring that anything up to 10 % in a bitter would be sufficient.25 kg will last me for ever.

Cheers Dave


----------



## newguy (23/12/06)

I've brewed 100% light munich beers before.....Dunkels and bocks. 90%+ dark munich would probably make a "to die for" doppelbock.

In smaller quantities the dark munich could also be used to make great dunkels, vienna/oktoberfest, brown ales, alts.

Amber malt is good in stouts, porters, brown ales. A touch would probably be good in an alt I suppose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stuster (23/12/06)

I used Dark Munich as about 40% of my altbier and it came out pretty well. I think next time I'll up that a little as well.

Amber is good for bitters, and porters, though I've never used more than 500g in a batch (mostly home toasted rather than JW). Maybe you could make an old-style porter with thirds of pale, amber and brown malt. :unsure:


----------



## Mr Bond (23/12/06)

Cheers for the replies.
Turns out the munich was gone ,but i scored a bag of wheat instead(even better)
I've ordered a small quantity of wey munich II locally, so i can still do my dunkleweizen.
As for the amber i'll prolly start of @ 5% in a bitter and play from there.


----------

